# peat moss rash



## James M. (Jul 21, 2004)

I am itchy and have what looks like ether small bug bits or a rash. The only thing I can think of that would have caused it was the large amount of peat moss I hade mixed with some whater for the larger Emp. tank I was seting up. Has anybody else had this or should I be looking else whare?


----------



## Highlander (Jul 21, 2004)

I personaly have never heard of this.Though I am shure it is possible.


----------



## Cooper (Jul 21, 2004)

Maybe you are allergic?


----------



## PIter (Jul 22, 2004)

I mixed peat and water yesterday, but no rash. But then again I used gloves.


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 22, 2004)

Peat is acidic and can cause irritation.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 22, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Peat is acidic and can cause irritation.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


While Its acidic, I'm pretty sure its not acidic enough for it to cause burns or irritation, you've probably got an allergic reaction to something in it, possibly they may have added a pesticide or something, but this is rarely done.


----------



## PIter (Jul 22, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> Peat is acidic and can cause irritation.
> 
> Cheers,
> Dave


Isn't it bad for scorpions? :?


----------



## Highlander (Jul 22, 2004)

I would think so.


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 22, 2004)

PIter said:
			
		

> Isn't it bad for scorpions? :?


Not at all its one of the most commonly used substrates the acidity helps reduce mould growth, its really not that acidic(pH = 4 approx.), by comparision something like coca cola or orange juice is going to more acidic (pH =2.5 approx), not at all harmful.


----------



## WorldTour (Jul 22, 2004)

My hands and arms itch after using it, no rash though.

-Mark


----------



## skinheaddave (Jul 22, 2004)

fusion,

I know some people who have very sensitive skin and who can't deal with peat.  You are right that this isn't a normal reaction, though.  One girl in particular has very sensistive skin to the point that most soaps cause her problems.

Cheers,
Dave


----------



## James M. (Jul 22, 2004)

This would be the first time it has bothered me. I have been giving it some thought and ether I got into something at work or it was becouse I was sweating my a** off when I was using the peat and that coused it to eritate my skin. Like I said I have used peat several times and this never hapen befor.


----------



## fusion121 (Jul 23, 2004)

skinheaddave said:
			
		

> fusion,
> 
> I know some people who have very sensitive skin and who can't deal with peat.  You are right that this isn't a normal reaction, though.  One girl in particular has very sensistive skin to the point that most soaps cause her problems.
> 
> ...


wow, if so thats very senstive, skin pH hovers at around 5.5 so if they can't tolereate pH 4 their going to be itching alot  , glad its not me. I've split concentrated HCl over my hands before (actually all the time, but then I am clumsy) with no irritation, guess I'm lucky.


----------



## Kaos (Jul 23, 2004)

I also get this itching when i've been changing on lots of enclosures, but it's not so bad that it's a problem.


----------



## Aviculariinae (Jul 23, 2004)

Here,s another Interesting fact, Fleas live in peat moss, my dog gets destroyed with them when we go for walks to the Local Bog.


----------

